

How to hang swings at your startup - oni0n56
http://davemargulius.com/2013/07/19/how-to-hang-office-swings/

======
mdturnerphys
$400 for two floorboards and $50 of rope? Maybe I should get into the swing
seat business.

------
Sealy
Thats very cool. How do you get around health and safety matters? What happens
if someone falls off it and tries to sue you? (apologies for the morbid
question, just curious thats all)

~~~
acangiano
Liability insurance is the only "safe" way to approach this type of projects.

------
fnordfnordfnord
_" We considered these two oak and cedar models from Dzierlenga F+U, but ended
up going with this reclaimed yellow pine swing from Peg and Awl, because it
looked beefier and less modern (our office beams are pretty rustic)"_

Being from the sticks, that made me chuckle. (I still think it is great that
they have swings though; and I am wondering the same thing Sealy is about the
H&S dweebs.)

------
kevcampb
You know something's gone wrong when you spend $680 on making a rope swing

